

Calls him an asshole, makes him a billionaire - jakarta
http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100929/REVIEWS/100929984

======
Nemisis7654
I caught an early screening of this movie last week. I quite enjoyed it. I
know this movie will probably be catching some heat for being inaccurate, but
I feel like the inaccuracies within the movie are necessary to make an
engaging plot.

